# Confo critique/what would you pay



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

He is really pretty!!  He's still pretty young too...I wouldn't know how much to pay though...but he seems like a really nice horse


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't this the horse you just got for free?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

considering you havent mentioned what style he is trained to, im thinking he is just a pleasure/trail horse. over here in australia you would prob pay about $1000-1500 for something like that. but that all depends on whether or not he has any training. where i am i trail horse that isnt trained in a specific discipline is worth much less than if it were a dressage horse etc


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

it's hard to say, as a hunter horse he could be worth quite a bit in Ohio, he is very attractive and well built. if i wanted an english horse i would give you 3k for him (but i would sweet talk you and get him for 1500 :lol: I'm good at that)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like him. As for price it depends on what he's doing and who is selling. At the auction I've seen nice tbs (in good shape and jumping) for up to $1500 or so. If take from dealer: If just trail riding - $2-$3K, if he's trained to jump - up to $15-20K.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Say he was my horse, and I were selling him. You can be pretty dang sure I'm at least getting $5000 out of a beauty like that.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep, he is the horse I just got for free..
I am soo NOT selling, but I was wondering what the person could've got for him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a very good looking boy! I really like him!


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks =)
How is his conformation?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Great. The best looking tb I have ever seen.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

SERIOUSLY??
Thanks


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

He has the most beautiful face!!! His body is awesome!! How come I can't be so lucky to get a free horse? :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

AngelGurl said:


> SERIOUSLY??
> Thanks


I don't know why but I love everything about him for a Tb.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------

